# Snowflakes: "Don't Call me Snowflake!"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Surprise, surprise from the mental midgets......Get a load of this....



> An insurance company conducted a survey and found that 72% of 16-24 year olds don't like being referred to as "snowflakes." *But the kicker from this survey is that 72% believe being called a "snowflake" damages their mental health.*


Snowflakes resent being referred to as 'snowflakes'


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

When snowflakes start to melt down, it's time to turn up the heat.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

F'ING Snow Flakes! But I hate adult liberals more.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> F'ING Snow Flakes! But I hate adult liberals more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good point and I agree.


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

Poor wittle mental health. :vs_shocked: :vs_sob: :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter was home from college, she's the one who says I'm either a bigot or racist no matter what I say. I called her my little snowflake...no reponse.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No problem.
I propose a new phrase.

"Toughen up, buttercup."

Let's see how their fragile psyches handle that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Truth hurts some times.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> My daughter was home from college, she's the one who says I'm either a bigot or racist no matter what I say. I called her my little snowflake...no reponse.


Dude, that shit is funny. 
Are you paying for her college? Stop payment on the check and let her call you a cheap bastard also.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I copy and pasted someone here's tag line about 18 yr olds storming the beaches of Normandy facing certain death, vs safe zones. She missed it completely!! Came back with, people need places to feel safe. I believe, try as I might, that I have failed. She's been indoctrinated by the university of minnesota. What a waste of my tuition money!! How she could ever equate battle with getting your feelings hurt, I'll never understand. Maybe I should have said, giving up your life vs get your butt hurt!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

remember when they were called Twitwaffles....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I copy and pasted someone here's tag line about 18 yr olds storming the beaches of Normandy facing certain death, vs safe zones. She missed it completely!! Came back with, people need places to feel safe. I believe, try as I might, that I have failed. She's been indoctrinated by the university of minnesota. What a waste of my tuition money!! How she could ever equate battle with getting your feelings hurt, I'll never understand. Maybe I should have said, giving up your life vs get your butt hurt!


You never should have allowed her to go to the U of M. There are other quality colleges in MN that are not bat shit liberal crazy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You never should have allowed her to go to the U of M. There are other quality colleges in MN that are not bat shit liberal crazy.


The whole State of MN is bat doo liberal. All colleges are spewing the plague called liberalism these days.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> The whole State of MN is bat doo liberal. All colleges are spewing the plague called liberalism these days.


Totally incorrect and spoken like an Iowegean....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> *Totally incorrect *and spoken like an Iowegean....


Not from my view.

Hey @Inor am I right or what?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> F'ING Snow Flakes! But I hate adult liberals more.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Arent they really one in the same...just sayin'


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Not from my view.
> 
> Hey @Inor am I right or what?


I lived the first 49 years of my life in MN. Hawg is absolutely correct! It is a hotbed of liberalism. You could say that it is only the Twin Cities and Duluth, but then you have to look at Cook and Lake counties. They have only ever elected 1 Republican in my entire LIFE and that was just for 1 term!

MN should be thrown out of these United States right after California! They may as well be Ontario!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Arent they really one in the same...just sayin'


Yes they are but adults act with there mind instead of their emotions. They think about stuff, adapt and overcome their obstacles.

I have been studying the guerrilla warfare books in the library. The Communists are good at what they do. They are waging war right now but concervatives do not recognize it. Just look at the last 30 years all the things that were enacted.

I heard you can look up your congressman and all of his votes. I want to start checking that out.

Our school district wanted a huge tax raise but they waited for the last couple weeks when they did the mailer. I had a bunch of questions like did they do a pay raise freeze to help generate funds. Preventive maintenance, maintenance budget etc.

They wanted to meet in person to talk. I told them I prefer in writing and they then totally ignored me. I went through Facebook and plastered all of this on everything local.

It was a near miss but they Lost. I want to start going to the county and township meetings just to see what's up and who the enemies are.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Everybody's being so funny today. Lol

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I copy and pasted someone here's tag line about 18 yr olds storming the beaches of Normandy facing certain death, vs safe zones. She missed it completely!! Came back with, people need places to feel safe. I believe, try as I might, that I have failed. She's been indoctrinated by the university of minnesota. What a waste of my tuition money!! How she could ever equate battle with getting your feelings hurt, I'll never understand. Maybe I should have said, giving up your life vs get your butt hurt!


If there was ever a draft again...I can actually visualize snowflakes climbing out of a foxhole...hands-up-don't-shoot and running towards the enemy...crying..."I don't hate you...I'm your friend".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If snowflake is offensive, the I have no problem calling them [email protected]


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I am assuming that those cute snow flake boarders you put a picture of your child in the center of are not PC anymore.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Not from my view.
> 
> Hey @Inor am I right or what?


I live in MN and can assure you that you are wrong. Colleges in Minneapolis and St. Paul are largely liberal leaning, but not all. You get out-state and if definitely is not the case. I have attend 4 different colleges in MN along with still working with students from some and not all are liberal leaning and most only have certain segments that are. U of M is definitely one that is liberal.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Robie said:


> If there was ever a draft again...I can actually visualize snowflakes climbing out of a foxhole...hands-up-don't-shoot and running towards the enemy...crying..."I don't hate you...I'm your friend".


Now that is funny. I wouldn't even yell "hey stop don't go" I would just sit back and wait until the enemy ran out of ammunition. Then I would commence the attack.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Yes they are but adults act with there mind instead of their emotions. They think about stuff, adapt and overcome their obstacles.
> 
> I have been studying the guerrilla warfare books in the library. The Communists are good at what they do. They are waging war right now but concervatives do not recognize it. Just look at the last 30 years all the things that were enacted.
> 
> ...


As you very well should you might be surprised at all the stupidity going on. When my neice was living with me and in public schools, everytime I showed up to a school board meeting about half of them would be ducking out the back door to make a quick escape cause they knew I could read the stitches on a fast ball and they didnt wanna get punked in front of everyone else and have to tap dance on Land Mines. When the Cats asleep the mice will play!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I live in MN and can assure you that you are wrong. Colleges in Minneapolis and St. Paul are largely liberal leaning, but not all. You get out-state and if definitely is not the case. I have attend 4 different colleges in MN along with still working with students from some and not all are liberal leaning and most only have certain segments that are. U of M is definitely one that is liberal.


Bullcrap! I lived 40 miles from Duluth for several years.
Your state is so stupidly liberal its now full of Somali's. And thats just the tip of the iceburg. So now its not the land of 10,000 lakes its the land of a million Somali's.

And you have Al Frankin LMAO!!!hahahahahaha!!!

I work for a college for almost 37 years so I am in the loop. College professors are the same country wide.

You sir are talking out your behind!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

By any other name, a dumbass is still a freakin dumbass, and a snowflake is still a freakin snowflake.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Bullcrap! I lived 40 miles from Duluth for several years.
> Your state is so stupidly liberal its now full of Somali's. And thats just the tip of the iceburg. So now its not the land of 10,000 lakes its the land of a million Somali's.
> 
> And you have Al Frankin LMAO!!!hahahahahaha!!!
> ...


Wrong again. Why is the State legislature GOP? Why did Trump only lose the state by less than 1%? Why does MN have 2 million plus hunters and gun owners? Why does MN have some gun freedoms that other states, including more conservative does not? You obviously do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Wrong again. Why is the State legislature GOP? Why did Trump only lose the state by less than 1%? Why does MN have 2 million plus hunters and gun owners? Why does MN have some gun freedoms that other states, including more conservative does not? You obviously do not know what you are talking about.


Sugar coat it how ever you want. I am correct and you know it. The land of 10,000 lakes has been lost for many years. Good day!!!

Y'all made your bed now lay in it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Sugar coat it how ever you want. I am correct and you know it. The land of 10,000 lakes has been lost for many years. Good day!!!
> 
> Y'all made your bed now lay in it.


No sugar coat, just truth. The state has problems like Somalis and too many liberal policies for sure, but you obviously are out of touch with the big picture.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> No sugar coat, just truth. The state has problems like Somalis and too many liberal policies for sure, but you obviously are out of touch with the big picture.


Yeah I know the truth hurts...

We can go round and round all day but whats the use? I know I am right and you think you are right so whats the use. Again good day!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah I know the truth hurts...
> 
> We can go round and round all day but whats the use? I know I am right and you think you are right so whats the use. Again good day!


Again you are wrong and just can not accept it. It is quite strange for you to get so aggressive and bitter over something that you are wrong about? Letting personal issues get in the way?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Black Rifle Coffee Company has the perfect coffee mug to give to a snowflake for Christmas. It says "[email protected] Your Sensitivity" on the side and a bird finger on the bottom (viewed when drinking." "When you care enough to give the very best."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well get enough of them together and make snowballs.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

_"There is no shame in giving up on this generation. Far better to contain their warped, exaggerated, hysterical view of the world so that it can do the least amount of damage to the adult world they will soon find themselves in."_
I gave up my generation, born 1955'ish, I got so that I could not stand them; that was because of their ways, which were imbecilic to me. They lied, they stole, and they were profane---then they had kids, who were so much worse. Each generation from WWII till now, have become more degenerate than the last.

So here we are with Snowflakes, who hate to be denominated with that, but they deserve it. I do not put anything vile thing to be beyond them, they will become a generation of killers. Yet, they will think highly of themselves, and compliment one another on their morals. That is my prediction for them, they will become the executioners of heinous acts.
And, they won't have any shame or remorse, that has been burned out of them. I have watched and studied the decline in people, which has been precipitous.

Read more: Snowflakes resent being referred to as 'snowflakes' Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
(PS: the web addresses popped up, when I copied and pasted, so I left them as is.)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Again you are wrong and just can not accept it. It is quite strange for you to get so aggressive and bitter over something that you are wrong about? Letting personal issues get in the way?


Hey Simba it has nothing to do about my personal issues if I had any.... but it has all to do with you being stuck in snoflakeville.

Sucks to be you.:vs_lol:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Hey Simba it has nothing to do about my personal issues if I had any.... but it has all to do with you being stuck in snoflakeville.
> 
> Sucks to be you.:vs_lol:


You certainly do have some personal issue going on to get so upset.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You certainly do have some personal issue going on to get so upset.


What do you mean? Im busting a gut on this end. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> What do you mean? Im busting a gut on this end. :vs_laugh:


See......


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> See......


I'll see your see and raise you 3 see's


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I'll see your see and raise you 3 see's


Childish responses continue....personal issue for certain.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Childish responses continue....personal issue for certain.


No sense of humor eh! Yeah had you figured for that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> No sense of humor eh! Yeah had you figured for that.


Sense of humor has nothing to do with you having personal issues. It is palatable with you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Sense of humor has nothing to do with you having personal issues. It is palatable with you.


Apparently I was right that Mn. is full of liberal snowflakes and just maybe you are one of them. Its apparent I've invaded your safe place.










Now dont try and rope me back in here again because I'm not going to answer the call.

Last time Good day sir :tango_face_smile:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Apparently I was right that Mn. is full of liberal snowflakes and just maybe you are one of them. Its apparent I've invaded your safe place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a larger ass just makes you a larger ass cupcake.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I got a 30 day ban for melting snowflakes savagely on facebook, so I created several fake accounts and bypassed it to melt more snowflakes. The big thing with them now is they have no argument so they are calling conservatives snowflakes and cucks now- turning it around somehow? I dunno looks like that's the way it's going. They're so tired of having their own medicine shoved down their throats they can only resport to repeating our own insults to us which is...typical of people with their low IQ and mob mindset


----------

